# AB5 Instant Pay Will Go Away???



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

I always hated borrowing money for gas.
Instant pay was my " Go To " for gas when I was running low on cash. All I'd do was turn on the app and wait, . . . A trip or 2 and cash out, I'm ready to start my night. 
I keep thinking about AB5 and government intervention, and restrictions.?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uarefree said:


> I keep thinking about AB5 and government intervention, and restrictions.?


Thinking for yourself is good, very good. :thumbup:


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

YOU ARE HILARIOUS!!!?????
Thank you for that, you made my Day!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I love how Uber pays shills to sign up and come up with things to allege Uber will do to scare drivers into going against AB5 and prepare drivers to vote for their ballot initiative next year.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Thinking for yourself is good, very good. :thumbup:
> View attachment 358898


I'm snitching that quote. It's great!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> I always hated borrowing money for gas.
> Instant pay was my " Go To " for gas when I was running low on cash. All I'd do was turn on the app and wait, . . . A trip or 2 and cash out, I'm ready to start my night.
> I keep thinking about AB5 and government intervention, and restrictions.?


so you always hated borrowing for gas but what do you think you are doing every time you pay .50 to cash out??? Your logic doesn't make much sense mate. As for them getting rid of it, Uber makes money off of it and your thinking that government intervention and restrictions will impact this via AB5......well, all I can say is I hope you are an Uber troll by your comments.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> so you always hated borrowing for gas but what do you think you are doing every time you pay .50 to cash out??? Your logic doesn't make much sense mate. As for them getting rid of it, Uber makes money off of it and your thinking that government intervention and restrictions will impact this via AB5......well, all I can say is I hope you are an Uber troll by your comments.


No, not a troll. Just don't want to be con-trolled!


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Thinking for yourself is good, very good. :thumbup:
> View attachment 358898


If you rich and capitalist you do not need govrament. You need free field that you can exploit people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> I always hated borrowing money for gas.
> Instant pay was my " Go To " for gas when I was running low on cash. All I'd do was turn on the app and wait, . . . A trip or 2 and cash out, I'm ready to start my night.
> I keep thinking about AB5 and government intervention, and restrictions.?


Too bad Uber spread the LIE
of " NO NEED TO TIP "!

Tips could have paid for all of your gas !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> If you rich and capitalist you do not need govrament. You need free field that you can exploit people.


Please explain to us how the "_govrament_" is gonna make you make rich? Please include the part how the "_govrament_" never exploits people.


----------



## dclark6 (Sep 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Too bad Uber spread the LIE
> of " NO NEED TO TIP "!
> 
> Tips could have paid for all of your gas !


Yup. They started a culture of no tipping. Think of every industry that has historically had tips; waiter, limo driver, taxi driver, valet, shoe shiner, hair stylist the list goes on. Two of those are services Uber and the drivers provide to customer and yet tipping is significantly done less. And that was Uber's policy on tips that started it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't worry about it!!

As soon as Uber gets rid of Instant Pay (because of AB5, cough cough) they'll start giving you payday loans.

Only difference is you'll be paying OUTRAGEOUS INTEREST RATES on your own money.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Uber debit card's backup balance feature helps with that situation


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Don't worry about it!!
> 
> As soon as Uber gets rid of Instant Pay (because of AB5, cough cough) they'll start giving you payday loans.
> 
> Only difference is you'll be paying OUTRAGEOUS INTEREST RATES on your own money.


50 cents on a day's pay ubering is what annual % rate? I'd say that's outrageous.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 50 cents on a day's pay ubering is what annual % rate? I'd say that's outrageous.


Yea, but that could be a one time fee if you only instant pay once a week or whatever.

With the new payday loans Uber is working on they'll give you the money, force you to work to pay it off then charge you for every single day. I think payday loans charge around three bux per day in interest.

THAT is outrageous.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Too bad Uber spread the LIE
> of " NO NEED TO TIP "!
> 
> Tips could have paid for all of your gas !


 I know, I think it was initially said to draw in riders and protect drivers from having cash on them. The $20 tip I received last night pays for my gas tonight.
Tips do pay for my gas sometimes. 
Hey,
Thank you for all your positive comments, you are always so encouraging and positive. You keep me motivated! I wish more people would read your posts. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Please explain to us how the "_govrament_" is gonna make you make rich? Please include the part how the "_govrament_" never exploits people.





Uber's Guber said:


> Please explain to us how the "_govrament_" is gonna make you make rich? Please include the part how the "_govrament_" never exploits people.


Imagine football or basketball game without rules. Without Rule of Law, without Government administration who would protect the citizens of this country. Would be total anarchy. We as tax payers as citizen of this grate country
Must be protected from all kind bandits, with guns or computers!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Polomarko said:


> Imagine football or basketball game without rules.


I know, I don't trust the Governent or Uber. I feel we're caught in the middle with our hands tied.
I guess just hope for the best.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I love how Uber pays shills to sign up and come up with things to allege Uber will do to scare drivers into going against AB5 and prepare drivers to vote for their ballot initiative next year.


Uber doomed in California


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Uber doomed in California


If AB5 passes I would like to know in detail what we gain vs What we lose?
Personally I would rather be Independant with my current earnings, than be controlled at minimum wage. Freedom and flexibility vs Controlled and Restrictions. 
I am my sole support!!! ?
Without Entitlement Issues?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

with ab5 everything will go away, dest filter,instant pay, you will have to maintain a 100% acceptance rate, you're taxes and obamacare will go way up w/o mlg deduction. Potty breaks will be a firable offense......and you'll have to work shifts, forget about logging off to pick up your kids.

But the postives are youll get a min wage of 12 bucks an hour which drivers in Ca were making anyway, and when they deactivate tons of drivers for not accepting 4.1 pool riders you'll get unemployment. Sounds like a good deal in Ca.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> with ab5 everything will go away, dest filter,instant pay, you will have to maintain a 100% acceptance rate, you're taxes and obamacare will go way up w/o mlg deduction. Potty breaks will be a firable offense......and you'll have to work shifts, forget about logging off to pick up your kids.
> 
> But the postives are youll get a min wage of 12 bucks an hour which drivers in Ca were making anyway, and when they deactivate tons of drivers for not accepting 4.1 pool riders you'll get unemployment. Sounds like a good deal in Ca.


Thanks for the info!! 
I still want my Independant Contractor classification because;
I want to make my own schedule, when I decide to make my own schedule. 
Not have to go online to the blocks, asking to be scheduled that week. 
I want to show up for work and leave when I decide too.
Take bathroom breaks, have dinner breaks anytime. Keep my daily pay/Instapay.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> I still want my Independant Contractor classification because;
> I want to make my own schedule, when I decide to make my own schedule.
> Not have to go online to the blocks, asking to be scheduled that week.
> ...


hahahahaha


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> with ab5 everything will go away, dest filter,instant pay, you will have to maintain a 100% acceptance rate, you're taxes and obamacare will go way up w/o mlg deduction. Potty breaks will be a firable offense......and you'll have to work shifts, forget about logging off to pick up your kids.
> 
> But the postives are youll get a min wage of 12 bucks an hour which drivers in Ca were making anyway, and when they deactivate tons of drivers for not accepting 4.1 pool riders you'll get unemployment. Sounds like a good deal in Ca.


So will the $3 go away ...... drivers will benefit from ab


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Uarefree said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> I still want my Independant Contractor classification because;
> I want to make my own schedule, when I decide to make my own schedule.
> Not have to go online to the blocks, asking to be scheduled that week.
> ...


All that is nice but if they continually do whatever they darn well please the reaming would reach the point where it's excruciating. If you have some pain now wait till they stick it all the way in,just sayin.Fuber and ass Lyft needs to play by the rules.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> All that is nice but if they continually do whatever they darn well please the reaming would reach the point where it's excruciating. If you have some pain now wait till they stick it all the way in,just sayin.Fuber and ass Lyft needs to play by the rules.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber and Lyft would not have found themselves in this pickle if they had treated drivers anything even approaching fairly. They have raped and plundered and as a result the government only knows how to swing a sledgehammer. Now, it's up to them to decide how they will structure employment, they can do any or all of the things imagined here BUT they don't have to. They could even restructure things so that you truly are an IC. They can also let drivers have flexible schedules. 

As far as the instant pay, it's a tool to keep you needy. If you want to get out of the grind even slightly, you have to have a little bit of savings so you can progress from day to day with all that stress, to week to week and hopefully beyond. Having savings reduces your stress so much and makes things a lot cheaper when you can plan instead of react.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Uarefree said:


> If AB5 passes I would like to know in detail what we gain vs What we lose?
> Personally I would rather be Independant with my current earnings, than be controlled at minimum wage. Freedom and flexibility vs Controlled and Restrictions.
> I am my sole support!!! ?
> Without Entitlement Issues?


If all the right lawyers and accountants were to be in the room, there could really be a change for the better. I am not a shill. I am not promoting AB5 either as passed or at ballot. I am answering this question. I was trained in Employment Tax law of the federal government. I also am aware as an employee elsewhere and in general with payroll experience, able to comment with some insight. So, who are the right lawyers and accountants? They would be those who implement the basics that I describe. Anything that brings daily controls above those already in existence would not be the right lawyers and accountants.

The distinction of Employee vs Independent Contractor is a Labor issue for the Department of Labor, and a Tax issue for the Internal Revenue Service. In the Labor Department. Labor wants wages to be paid fairly. It does not require a reduction to minimum wage but no wages can be lower than it. Any rate of pay must be applicable to hours standards. Within 8, the rate if pay. After 8, rate plus half rate, at beyond 10 hours double the rate. Also a required meal and rest period schedule. Labor also requires Workman's Compensation to be paid as premiums that would cover injuries associated with the work. On AB5, these requirements need not change pay to us but it does add expenses to Uber. It adds the premium cost straight out of the checkbook, based on the number of drivers on the payroll. It adds a new burden to the existing payroll Dept. first in IT to program hours tracking and pay monitoring systems. They need to ensure that each driver is paid a guaranteed minimum wage across the trip payments and pay the difference between actual pay and guaranteed rate, without any mumbo jumbo about acceptance or passenger ratings. No qualifying for a guaranteed rate. It can not be less than minimum wage. The driver who collects earned income at $20 per hour would not have less pay. The driver which collects earned income of $8 per hour in the city of Los Angeles, would be paid an adjustment of $6 25 per hour to comply with minimum wage of $14.25 enacted by the City Council. 
Consequences of having a payroll in the County of Los Angeles, means Uber, or the actual LLC who operates as Uber, paying the Payroll Tax, an assessment of the total amount of payroll paid to all employees within the County. Tax returns need to be filed which reflect the payroll.

The employee gains a small tax assessment for Unemployment Insurance, which would be small, and Uber pays the larger portion of dependent on the claims. The employee pays CASDI, the state disability tax. The employee has tax withholding initiated, and whatever garnishment that catches up to them.

But now the Internal Revenue Service, which functions as the collection agency for the Social Security Administration, collects half of your Social Security contribution from Uber, instead of assessing the whole of it to you as Self Employment Tax. You pay less tax. They pay it instead, and take the other half as FICA witholdings. These are added to your retirement credits along what Uber would pay.

Uber would not need to change its reimbursement for mileage, but that would not be factored in your wage rate. The mileage pay is in addition. Pay for minutes still would be part of the wage. Quests would be. Surge would be. Boosts would be. They would determine how much of bonuses would be reduced to defray the admin costs but it may not be affected. Uber would be required to offer optional partially paid health benefits and extend their existing employee pension and profit sharing to the employee drivers. However these would already exist in employee tier classes.

The IRS cares about the Social Security tax being paid by the employer, and income taxes being withheld during the year. They care about the W2 being issued instead of the 1099. They care about their own Payroll tax, paid quarterly by the employer.

Without a 1099 there is no Schedule C but the deductible costs are deducted differently. Depending on the item it would be either an adjustment to income or an item in Schedule A.

Uber already has a time clock on the app. No need to change it. Being an employee does not mean they must increase control but they can if they wish. Being an employee means we are already being controlled in the ways that apply to the distinction.

Lately California laws have increased minimum wage. AB5 is a bite to Uber because it is about to be double the federal minimum wage.

That, and the other things too. Drivers who crazily factor car depreciation and wear and tear above paid maintenance and repairs, should probably turn that noisy and confusing switch off. Then revise their actual earnings. Then see what they are going to experience.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

What you'll never see with Uber


Disgusted Driver said:


> Uber and Lyft would not have found themselves in this pickle if they had treated drivers anything even approaching fairly. They have raped and plundered and as a result the government only knows how to swing a sledgehammer. Now, it's up to them to decide how they will structure employment, they can do any or all of the things imagined here BUT they don't have to. They could even restructure things so that you truly are an IC. They can also let drivers have flexible schedules.
> 
> As far as the instant pay, it's a tool to keep you needy. If you want to get out of the grind even slightly, you have to have a little bit of savings so you can progress from day to day with all that stress, to week to week and hopefully beyond. Having savings reduces your stress so much and makes things a lot cheaper when you can plan instead of react.


Spoken like a true union leader


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol the Uber paid shills are all over this thread and forum

can't wait for AB5 to pass and to be able to have a great union contract with great pay, great benefits, workers comp, unemployment compensation for when pax lie and we get unfairly deactivated, back to union negotiated 80/20 split, union negotiating Express Pool away and so on


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> What you'll never see with Uber
> 
> Spoken like a true union leader


Is there a point to your post or are you just flapping your gums? Did you wish to argue with any of my points?


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Is there a point to your post or are you just flapping your gums? Did you wish to argue with any of my points?


Don't you have a under pool express to tend to chop chop your $3 fare is waiting ?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Please explain to us how the "_govrament_" is gonna make you make rich? Please include the part how the "_govrament_" never exploits people.


You guys misspelled Gubmint.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Thinking for yourself is good, very good. :thumbup:
> View attachment 358898
> stealing money from people!





Uber's Guber said:


> Thinking for yourself is good, very good. :thumbup:
> View attachment 358898


So, Mr Harry next time think twice, are you going to do criminal thinks!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Don't you have a under pool express to tend to chop chop your $3 fare is waiting ?


Nope, leaving them all for you because w don't have that crap here.

Not sure what your problem is sweetheart, are you one of those brave keyboards warriors that just looks to pick fights online?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I love how Uber pays shills to sign up and come up with things to allege Uber will do to scare drivers into going against AB5 and prepare drivers to vote for their ballot initiative next year.


Nonsense ⬆
this site represents a tiny nano percent of total drivers
Doubtful Uber even knows nor cares what drivers think anywhere.

It's the millions of Californian passengers that will vote on the referendum.
Passengers outnumber drivers.
If driver employee status translates to higher Fares, guess how passengers
will vote.✅

Fact is "employee" designation is worlds different than Contractor.
Some good some bad.
?However, what attracted the majority of drivers to Rideshare was
Independent Contractor status ?



Uarefree said:


> If AB5 passes I would like to know in detail what we gain vs What we lose?
> Personally I would rather be Independant with my current earnings, than be controlled at minimum wage. Freedom and flexibility vs Controlled and Restrictions.
> I am my sole support!!! ?
> Without Entitlement Issues?


Take for example what NYC drivers are experiencing:
Algorithm "*LOCKOUT*"
If the algorithm determines there are too many drivers
and not enough requests it will Deny driver access to platform
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-lockout.358015/
the Good News is: although u earn more per ride, you'll receive
less requests,
Subsequently you'll be well served To re-evaluate ur gig options✔


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 50 cents on a day's pay ubering is what annual % rate? I'd say that's outrageous.


Depends on how much you earn per day, but for most drivers, probably somewhere in the range of 0.25% to 1%.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> with ab5 everything will go away, dest filter,instant pay, you will have to maintain a 100% acceptance rate, you're taxes and obamacare will go way up w/o mlg deduction. Potty breaks will be a firable offense......and you'll have to work shifts, forget about logging off to pick up your kids.
> 
> But the postives are youll get a min wage of 12 bucks an hour which drivers in Ca were making anyway, and when they deactivate tons of drivers for not accepting 4.1 pool riders you'll get unemployment. Sounds like a good deal in Ca.


LOL, apparently you've read the actual bill like trump reads a book.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Fubar; increase the rates back to fair level and don’t screw up anyone including you!!!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> LOL, apparently you've read the actual bill like trump reads a book.


The bill says you become a w-2 slave, there will be rules.......dress code, 100% acceptance mandatory, shifts, no more deducting miles.....w-2 jobs have way more control than independent contractors.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Nonsense ⬆
> this site represents a tiny nano percent of total drivers
> Doubtful Uber even knows nor cares what drivers think anywhere.
> 
> ...


Uber Air Express pool


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> The bill says you become a w-2 slave, there will be rules.......dress code, 100% acceptance mandatory, shifts, no more deducting miles.....w-2 jobs have way more control than independent contractors.


? the bright side will be a lot less driver's.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? the bright side will be a lot less driver's.


Don't expect surge then. When you driving 5 miles to your 4.3 pool, uber will keep charging customer triple as Tech company lol


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? the bright side will be a lot less driver's.


Uh huh


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> The bill says you become a w-2 slave, there will be rules.......dress code, 100% acceptance mandatory, shifts, no more deducting miles.....w-2 jobs have way more control than independent contractors.


Not necessarily. A Merchandising employee sends in their time sheets for amount of time worked, and photos to show completion of the work. what day and time they work is mostly up to themselves.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

observer said:


> Don't worry about it!!
> 
> As soon as Uber gets rid of Instant Pay (because of AB5, cough cough) they'll start giving you payday loans.
> Only difference is you'll be paying OUTRAGEOUS INTEREST RATES on your own money.


It's my understanding that AB5 is a long way from being implemented. There are court challenges and a possible state ballet to abolish this bill. Am I wrong?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> It's my understanding that AB5 is a long way from being implemented. There are court challenges and a possible state ballet to abolish this bill. Am I wrong?


uber has a ballot to keep drivers as IC in 2020, hope it passes..................


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> It's my understanding that AB5 is a long way from being implemented. There are court challenges and a possible state ballet to abolish this bill. Am I wrong?


You are not wrong. The ballot initiative isn't until next year.

Problem is that the longer gig companies wait, the more backpay they will owe drivers. For instance, if drivers are declared employees, Uber will owe every single driver one hours pay for every day they worked just for missed meal breaks. They will also owe every single driver, three days sick pay for every year worked. That is on top of Uber having to go back and recalculate every drivers pay to make sure it paid at least minimum wage plus vehicles expenses.

There will also be more time for lawmakers and drivers to get out their message that gig companies are ripping off drivers.

Most likely this will also be appealed to the Supreme Court.

It will be interesting to see what Uber actually does on January 1st and see what the states response will be.

Uber needs to make drivers employees or treat them as true independent contractors.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber and lyft could just leave CA like they left austin then the democrats will understand the mess they created.......they dont need to waste millions on this, just pass a mandatory min rate per mile


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

I hope Uber attempting to create the standards and laws fails. One thing I know is Uber is not fighting for the best interest of the driver. Uber is fighting to not have more cost associated to drivers. ( estimated 30% increase in labor cost) California is overly worker friendly, Uber is a narcissist exploitation scheme. Why would I side with the ruthless Corp ballot over worker friendly state labor laws?
If their ballot wins, all it means is that a multi billion dollar Corp sets labor laws in a society. I am not ok with that. They can not through just money buy votes and create labor laws.

AB5 forces them to give us full trip details before accepting, bargaining rights, more control over our jobs. Since U/L don't want to follow the law that will keep us as IC, they have issues. Nobody asked to be an employee, so no more treating drivers like employees and pretending we are IC's.
They can treat us as real IC's or the ABC test in AB5 will haunt them to their graves.

Not if the employer as a fear mongering psych- op says they will not be willing to provide flexibility. The entire flexibility and shifts is a part of the 90 million pr campaign to make drivers think flexibility has to go away.
They need drivers, drivers do this for flexibility, so I don't think they would have a fleet of willing drivers to do shifts for minimum wage.
I would say will no flexibility about 80% of CA driverscwould self deactivate!????


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I would say will no flexibility about 80% of CA driverscwould self deactivate


yup, but depends on what the deal is and the details.....guess we find out real soon......


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Yea, but that could be a one time fee if you only instant pay once a week or whatever.
> 
> With the new payday loans Uber is working on they'll give you the money, force you to work to pay it off then charge you for every single day. I think payday loans charge around three bux per day in interest.
> 
> THAT is outrageous.


How about you just get paid once a week on Tuesday or Wednesday or whenever it is? And don't pay anything.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yup, but depends on what the deal is and the details.....guess we find out real soon......


Right! Nobody really knows, so everything is general speculation. One thing that is set is that Uber at least claimed they will not change anything. So come Jan 1, I would continue as is. I think the only difference is we can have winning cases in arbitration or unemployment department. I talked to EDD and a wage theft lawyer last week. Seems We have rights for claims. But Uber says come and get it in court. My lawyer said ok!?
Papers are being filed Jan 1.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...7/uber-driver-wins-unemployment-benefits/amp/


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> I always hated borrowing money for gas.
> Instant pay was my " Go To " for gas when I was running low on cash. All I'd do was turn on the app and wait, . . . A trip or 2 and cash out, I'm ready to start my night.
> I keep thinking about AB5 and government intervention, and restrictions.?


So you posted this stating something completely made up and state that the instant cash out will be taken away by government intervention? How so? According to who? Where is the data to support this nonsense? The fact that you are so low on money you cannot afford to get cash for gas speaks volumes in terms of credibility of this post.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> instant cash out will be taken away


it is quite possible as of 1/1 instant pay would be gone in calif as calif drivers would be paid via payroll process. Know any companies that pay daily payroll? Nope, me either.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> it is quite possible as of 1/1 instant pay would be gone in calif as calif drivers would be paid via payroll process. Know any companies that pay daily payroll? Nope, me either.


Yes, it is possible to be paid daily payroll. It is also possible to get daily payroll advances from apps. So really, if you can not budget as if your life depends on it, there are options.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Right! Nobody really knows, so everything is general speculation. One thing that is set is that Uber at least claimed they will not change anything. So come Jan 1, I would continue as is. I think the only difference is we can have winning cases in arbitration or unemployment department. I talked to EDD and a wage theft lawyer last week. Seems We have rights for claims. But Uber says come and get it in court. My lawyer said ok!?
> Papers are being filed Jan 1.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...7/uber-driver-wins-unemployment-benefits/amp/


More drivers need to 
Currently Uber drivers in San Diego net pay is $7.85



LADryver said:


> Yes, it is possible to be paid daily payroll. It is also possible to get daily payroll advances from apps. So really, if you can not budget as if your life depends on it, there are options.


Uber direct deposit now aval


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Right! Nobody really knows, so everything is general speculation. One thing that is set is that Uber at least claimed they will not change anything. So come Jan 1, I would continue as is. I think the only difference is we can have winning cases in arbitration or unemployment department. I talked to EDD and a wage theft lawyer last week. Seems We have rights for claims. But Uber says come and get it in court. My lawyer said ok!?
> Papers are being filed Jan 1.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...7/uber-driver-wins-unemployment-benefits/amp/


Jan 2. Jan 1st is a holiday.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

why is uber being singled out by whiny politicians.....how many crap jobs are out there, try working at mcdonalds then see how bad uber is.....ca/ny drivers make the most in the nation......there was no need for this.......and this will Decrease your pay, there is no rate per mile increase with this bill, your agi will skyrocket so your tax and obamacare bill.

say hello to shifts no dest filter or instant pay......this whole mess starts with lying drivers saying they make 4 bucks an hour.....what about the drivers that gave a long ride and made 45 bucks an hour?????

show me video evidence of la and sf drivers making 4 bucks an hour at a busy time, not like 4am on a tuesday, its way more than that and even if the pay was 4 bucks an hour the solution was a higher rate per mile not the continued low rate while losing independence.......


----------

